# Kidd to Indiana does work



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations on a successful trade.
Due to Indiana and New Jersey being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Indiana and New Jersey had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.




Indiana Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: -45.5 ppg, -10.7 rpg, and -4.1 apg. 
Incoming Players 
Josh Boone
6-10 PF from Connecticut
1.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.4 minutes 
Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
11.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 10.3 apg in 36.8 minutes 
Outgoing Players 
Shawne Williams
6-9 PF from Memphis
9.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 21.4 minutes 
Ike Diogu
6-8 PF from Arizona State
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.5 minutes 
Jamaal Tinsley
6-1 PG from Iowa State
14.8 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 8.7 apg in 35.2 minutes 
Marquis Daniels
6-5 SG from Auburn
9.1 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 18.9 minutes 
Troy Murphy
6-11 PF from Notre Dame
11.3 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 24.9 minutes 
New Jersey Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: +45.5 ppg, +10.7 rpg, and +4.1 apg. 
Incoming Players 
Shawne Williams
6-9 PF from Memphis
9.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 21.4 minutes 
Ike Diogu
6-8 PF from Arizona State
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.5 minutes 
Jamaal Tinsley
6-1 PG from Iowa State
14.8 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 8.7 apg in 35.2 minutes 
Marquis Daniels
6-5 SG from Auburn
9.1 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 18.9 minutes 
Troy Murphy
6-11 PF from Notre Dame
11.3 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 24.9 minutes 
Outgoing Players 
Josh Boone
6-10 PF from Connecticut
1.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.4 minutes 
Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
11.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 10.3 apg in 36.8 minutes


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This trade is so pathetic that I feel tempted to lock this thread.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It works for New Jersey, but not for Indiana.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

All those players that Indiana has to give up better get us Michael Jordan in return and Reggie Miller to get outta retirement and 5 first round draft picks and Chris Paul or something


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Well unrealistic. Jason Kidd is worth more than many of those guys in that trade. 
Be lucky if they don't ask for Granger. At least this scenario doesn't have one of your best players going to NJ. S Williams is potential to a bust, Ike is hurt, Tinsley is doing ok statwise, Troy is a player you don't want. Daniels is a cancer in his own right and was in the nightclub incident there not to mention he sucks. Great deal for both sides imo.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Well unrealistic. Jason Kidd is worth more than many of those guys in that trade.
> Be lucky if they don't ask for Granger. At least this scenario doesn't have one of your best players going to NJ. S Williams is potential to a bust, Ike is hurt, Tinsley is doing ok statwise, Troy is a player you don't want. Daniels is a cancer in his own right and was in the nightclub incident there not to mention he sucks. Great deal for both sides imo.


- Shawne Williams might be better than Danny Granger in 3 years.
- Ike's coming back soon.
- Tinsley is amazing this year. You saying he's "ok statwise" just means you haven't watched any games.
- Troy is a player we want and need for this offense. Too bad he sucks.
- Daniels doesn't shoot well, but he's far from a cancer. He's the most creative scorer on the team.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> - Shawne Williams might be better than Danny Granger in 3 years.
> - Ike's coming back soon.
> - Tinsley is amazing this year. You saying he's "ok statwise" just means you haven't watched any games.
> - Troy is a player we want and need for this offense. Too bad he sucks.
> - Daniels doesn't shoot well, but he's far from a cancer. He's the most creative scorer on the team.


Jep, I agree, this deal sucks.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Expect NJ to ask for it tho. And keep Granger because at least hes the sure thing. Williams isn't even if he does have potential. Ok, I will - one of those guys. How about if Ike was taken out then would it be a deal? 
Jason Kidd can get Indy to win now. Not the future.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> And keep Granger because at least hes the sure thing. Williams isn't even if he does have potential.


Williams has had many games already this year where he's been much better than Granger. Sure, Granger's better now, but Williams is longer, more athletic, has a better handle on the ball, is better at driving to the basket, and has a kick *** 3-point shot. The technique is a little awkward, but it isn't bad. Williams has the confidence of a superstar at times. He'll be fine in the NBA. 



> Ok, I will - one of those guys. How about if Ike was taken out then would it be a deal?
> Jason Kidd can get Indy to win now. Not the future.


It's more appealing. O'Neal and Dunleavy would both play very well off Kidd, but I'm not so sure about Granger. I don't think Kidd would make this team close to winning the east, though.

The way we're going now, we'll have the perfect combination in a few years. Tinsley, Daniels, Dunleavy, Murphy, and Foster will all be on the decline of their primes, while Granger, Williams, and Diogu will be the primary scorers. O'Neal will be somewhere on the bench holding his knee still collecting a 20 million dollar paycheck. That might be an issue.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Tinsley is playing so good this season that i think our point guard situation is fine for now. We dont really need Jason Kidd, a team like the Lakers would consider a deal like this over the Pacers any day. This is not a trade that needs to be done. The only trade I want to see this team pull off is a trade to get JO out of Indiana.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Tinsley is playing so good this season that i think our point guard situation is fine for now. We dont really need Jason Kidd, a team like the Lakers would consider a deal like this over the Pacers any day. This is not a trade that needs to be done. The only trade I want to see this team pull off is a trade to get JO out of Indiana.


Well, maybe you could get Kidd for him seeing both players are old and Kidd could make you better. Kidd and Boone for JO + 1st rd pick?
I have to agree tho, Jermaine needs to go and imo, he has always been overrated even tho you guys thought highly of him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Well, maybe you could get Kidd for him seeing both players are old and Kidd could make you better. Kidd and Boone for JO + 1st rd pick?
> I have to agree tho, Jermaine needs to go and imo, he has always been overrated even tho you guys thought highly of him.


That deal is still garbage and I was one of the very few (maybe the only?) that didnt think highly of him at all. I have never been a big fan of his and I would definitely not be sad to see him go.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

No. Keep Tinsley. Dude is sick.

Plus adding Diogu and Williams is just giving up too much.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

If the nets add williams and pacers add granger i think the trade would be win for pacers because sean williams (bnot shawne) will averag 35/15 sometime future and win champions


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Sean Williams will average 35 and 15? I have a hard time believing that.
Anyways getting rid of O'neal cannot hurt. If NJ won't take him as part of a Kidd trade, he might go to NY IF Isiah is still there and you guys might have to take back Zach or Curry + more salary unless its a 3 way then indy may not have to get Zach or Curry.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think we do this deal now. Tinsley is terrible, Ike is too short, Murphy is a bad contract, Quis is a bust, and Williams is good but won't win us anything right now. 

Kidd/Diener
Dunleavy/Rush
Granger/Rush/Graham
JO/Boone
Foster/Boone

We would need some kind of depth, like recalling Courtney Sims or even Lukasz Obrzut.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Bird would want Krstic and Nachbar more.. they fit the "high-motor" guys he loves.

Hell he may give Granger to Boston if they throw in Pollard.. there's a 3-team deal for the ages

Seriously trading for Kidd would piss me off, he's not going to stay here and he wouldn't help us win. He'd come to a team that's as talented as the Nets. You see where that is going this year.

We'd almost be better off to tank the season, get a lottery pick and draft a young centerpiece to go with Granger.


----------

